# USS Arthur W. Radford on the bottom...



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

at 15:41:48 on Wednesday she slipped under and landed upright on the DelJerseyLand reef site. Here are some URLs for videos and news reports of the event:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkQsfqvwCAg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wIwZvTtwbw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKJcWse-KbU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJGYMJWH6ss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UjTAlpmnCU

http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/bs-sp-radford-sinking-20110810,0,6608805.story

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/127312378.html

http://www.delawareonline.com/article/20110810/NEWS/110810015/Sinking-USS-Radford?odyssey=tab


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

New home for the USS AWR...

38* 30.750’N … 074* 30.700’W


----------

